# GLA 6g Rimless 36-L - The Fusion Tank (Nature, Iwagumi...Who Knows?)



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

What's up TPT, I'm actually active in a couple forums and I decided that with the success I'm having with my new project that I started, I thought I'd like to share here as well... 

And the story starts on *9/5/12*...

Well after a good few years back in the hobby, I decided to start yet another nano aquarium, this time a rimless Iwagumi inspired scape (my first attempt so be kind). I poured through quite a few options and compared ADA, Do!Aqua, Mr. Aqua, Schuber Wright, and FINALLY decided on a GLA. Why? Well in terms of Low Iron high visibility glass on a rimless, the only competition in terms of 'value' that I can find are the Schuber Wright aquariums (which the beveled glass threw me off) and the Mr. Aqua 7.5g cube (which I didn't want another cube). I decided to spend a little extra on myself, but not ADA extra, since I'm still a starving student. Yes ADA is the cream of the crop (based on quality and established reputation), but I wanted to break away from the norm and save on some cash in the process, while still following 'some' of the principles associated with Iwagumi planted scapes. I finally decided on the GLA Low Iron Green Leaf Rimless Aquarium 36-L because it fell on the sweet spot of value, quality, and the right size I was looking for. Plus, I was impressed with how fast the GLA's customer service was in responding to my inquiries. That sealed the deal and the order was placed! :thumb:

All I have now is the tank, lighting, and substrate. I'll be ordering things online and taking some trips to the LFS's. But here's the list so far, feel free to critique it or comment. 


*The Rundown* (Already Acquired and In-Progress / Planning):

Hardware:
Tank - GLA 36-L (Dimensions approx. 15" x 9" x 11", 6g, 5mm glass thickness)
Light - Finnex 16" Ray 2 DD (9 Watts: 88 HO LEDs, 7000k daylight)
Filter - Fluval 106
CO2 - Aquatek paintball regulator w/ solenoid


Substrate: Fluval Stratum, Floramax, and Sand
Hardscape: Yamaya Stone, Manzanita DW

Flora:
HC, Hemianthus callitrichoides
Rotala Colorata
Pogostemon Erectus
Ludwigia sp. Red
Echinodorus tenellus
staurogyne repens
Flame Moss

Planned Fauna:
Yellow (Neocaridina heteropoda var. Yellow), Tangerine Tiger (Caridina serrata) or Fire Red Shrimp (Neocaridina heteropoda var. Fire Red)
Galaxy or Chili Rasboras later long after a healthy population of shrimp is established. 

Dosing:
Seachem Flourish, Excel, and API Leaf Zone until the liquids run out. Will be mixing up dry ferts after, just got my order from GLA with my tank. Undecided with the whole EI or PPS-Pro dosing, still need to read up on it. 

And some pictures:
Hmm, look was the kind UPS lady brought me!









Excellent packing on the part of GLA! The tank was packed in a thick box within a box with plenty of styrofoam to protect the glass. 









NO... it's not ADA, so what! LOL









The Finnex Ray 2 16" fixture:









The tank and the fixture (I'll most likely suspend the fixture, more on that later). 









The pic doesn't do it justice, but WOW  this Finnex Ray 2 is BRIGHT!


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Update from 9/13/12...

Coming along slowly but surely.. Just got my filter and co2 equipment. I'll be headed to the LFS for some rocks and maybe some driftwood.. Looking for a small piece of Manzanita branch.


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Update from 9/16/12...

I installed the Fluval 106. Had to measure everything and cut the tubing. Looks okay... better than an HOB IMO. 









Here are the goodies I picked up:









Added the first layer of Floramax with some decent sloping action:









Here's a pic with some experimental malaysian dw (still gonna go with a more subtle manzanita) and 3lbs of yamaya stones:









And lastly, I added in the Fluval Stratum, sand, and removed the dw.









On a side note... although the Fluval 106 intake/outflow pipes are okay and will have to do for now, the way they're looking is making me want to cough up some more dough for some glass lily pipes. Unfortunately, those will have to wait due to budget restraints.. 

I'll probably be working on suspending the light fixture soon.


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Update from 9/24/12...

*DIY suspension for the Finnex Ray 2 light fixture: *

Materials:
-EKBY HÅLL Ikea Shelf Brackets x 2 = $8 ($4 each)
-3/32" wire rope from Home Depot = .60 cents
-Fishing Line = FREE off my fishing rod.
-Jewelry crimp-able closures from Michael's = $3
-Jewelry clamp/hooks = $3

Total Cost = $14.60

Took me a few hours to finally suspend the light fixture. I slowly gathered material from various places while out on errands for other things. Anyway, got stuff from Ikea, Home Depot, and Michael's. The hardest part was trying to measure and get everything straight. Also tying the palomar knots and basic knots wasn't that easy too (well basics are)...LOL 

Some minor adjustments on height might still be needed. I would have planted this tank by now but the plants that I intend to use are sitting in my other tank in which I just discovered has some Hydra Polyps in it. I'm going to have to address that problem first because I do not want to introduce those pests to my new tank; especially, since I'm going to be keeping shrimp.

Now for some pics:

Materials and implementation of the thick gauge wires I found to fit PERFECTLY in the grooves where the stock plastic docking mounts slide into. If you intend to do this, either bring your measurements with you to Home Depot or bring your fixture with you (which I did) so the friendly Home Depot employee can cut it to size for you. 









Once I inserted the wires, I got the jewelry closures and crimped them down with some needle-nosed pliers pretty tight on the ends. I thought I would have to put some epoxy or something to strengthen the hold, but they appear to be pretty tight without the need for glue. The closures conveniently have an eye at one end where I can thread the fishing line through... the tough part was tying the palomar knots there (hint: look up an instructional video on youtube if you don't know how to tie this knot). 









Ikea shelf brackets and some hooks I found in the DIY jewelry section of Michael's. I'm only using the hooks as a quick disconnect to remove the fixture for aquarium maintenance. These particular hooks do not fit over the curled ends of the shelf brackets. I just tied a loop of fishing line over the curled rod iron under the brackets which then attaches to the jewlery hooks, which has another piece of fishing line tied to connect to the fixture. 









And the final product pics:


















Look ma... no mounting docks! Except for the pesky power cord, it appears to be floating! (umm, sorta).. LOL


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Update time....9/26/12

The eagle has landed! I'm now planted and up and running... 

This was my first time working with Fluval Stratum (FS) so I poked around a bit online and read how cloudy it can get when disturbed. So I took extra precaution in filling up my tank SLOWLY and with a plate to deflect the water I was pouring in with the bucket. 

I also got some mulm I siphoned out with some tank water from my established aquarium to pour in the GLA tank. I had an extra flourish root tab sitting around so I broke that in to several pieces and embedded it in the substrate in various places as well. Although I had some issues with how light the FS is, it wasn't too bad (so far); at least not as bad as some of the complaints I read out there. I had some chunks and stems of the HC dislodge and float from the FS as I was filling the tank with water (albeit being careful), but I was able to replant with some tweezers. 

The Fluval 106 filter is working like a charm. I decided to not use the activated carbon that came with the filter. Instead, I cut out a piece of filter floss to provide a little extra polishing in case the substrate decides to get dusty/cloudy. I also seeded the biomax compartment with biomax from my established tank's filter. I love the self priming featuring of this filter by the way. Turning on the filter, I was afraid everything was going to get blown away, especially my HC. But so far so good! It's running super quietly and I'm glad there's a flow control to make it more appropriate for a 6g nano tank. We'll just have to pretend the lovely black, white, and opaque (intake/outflow) stock equipment are sexy glass lily pipes for now... haha.. it's not so bad to have an imagination...right? :brows:

Well... after several hours of prep and planting... here are the pics! It's not very Iwagumi.. but hey, like my title implies.... it's Iwagumi "Inspired"... meaning, I get to throw my own twist on it. 

Filled with some mulm and tank water... with heavy spritzing from a spray bottle. Oh, and I found a decent piece of manzanita branch. 

























Tied some cotton thread around the manzanita branch to secure the Flame Moss. This was my first attempt at using moss of any sort. Hope it fills in nicely.









And post-flooding the tank. I'm really surprised at how clear the tank is. Taking care in gently pouring in water and not disturbing the substrate really helps. The instructions on the Fluval Stratum say to rinse well, while others who have used it (also) say not to. I think the people who complain about this substrate being super cloudy, followed the instructions or just dumped water in the tank. I did not rinse it and the extra care I took by not disturbing the substrate paid off. 


























Thanks for reading!


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

That's a beautiful tank. I can't wait to see it filled in.


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Very nice, keep us posted!


----------



## Talkyn (Sep 24, 2012)

What is that very thin, long, glass-like plant behind your driftwood? I really like it!

Overall, I usually don't like the sparseness of Iwagumi tanks, just a personal taste thing. What you have done here has a lot more 'stuff' in it while still having a really nice sparse look to it. I find the balance you've achieved right up my alley.


----------



## deleted_user_17 (Jun 14, 2012)

Lovely tank and set up - great journal too. Hope it all works out for you


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I'm glad you guys like it. I know it's not up to par with everyone's taste (especially hardcore ADA folks), but I'm excited about it nonetheless. I know it will look A LOT better with glass pipes, but that will come later. 

@Talkyn... The grass-like plant in the back is actually Pygmy Chain Sword (echinodorus tenellus). I was told by someone in another forum that it's usually not that tall. So I'm worried about if I should keep it, especially how I read it will shoot runners and try to spread far. Never worked with that plant before so I don't really know what to expect? I'm considering switching it out to a taller variety of DHG (Eleocharis acicularis)? Oh and the whole "don't like the sparseness of Iwagumi tanks" thing, I agree... Although I can appreciate the minimalistic and simplicity of true Iwagumi scaped tanks, I decided to adopt 'some' principles while steering this scape in my own direction (thus the 'inspired' word in my title). Glad someone else sees my perspective. 

What do you guys think about switching out the e. tenellus for e. acicularis?


----------



## ramen lover (Jun 22, 2012)

nice! i saw you comment on my question about lighting for my GLA. I really love my new GLA tank. they look great huh? 

Just curious, but how much did your co2 setup run you? Originally I was planning on doing low-tech tank.. but now maybe co2.. i just don't want to spend $200-$300 on a co2 setup.


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

ramen lover said:


> nice! i saw you comment on my question about lighting for my GLA. I really love my new GLA tank. they look great huh?
> 
> Just curious, but how much did your co2 setup run you? Originally I was planning on doing low-tech tank.. but now maybe co2.. i just don't want to spend $200-$300 on a co2 setup.


You know i was exactly in your shoes too not too long ago. To save money i bought the Aquatek paintball regulator.. They used to be around $100, but they've dropped the price to $80 + free shipping (don't know for how long though) through their Ebay store. It comes with an electronic solenoid, co2 resistant tubing, a drop checker with integrated check valve. I bought the 20oz co2 cylinders for about 25 bucks. I found the same cylinders on Amazon for 17 bucks empty though. However, after calling around a bit, i decided to pay the higher price at a local paintball store because they offer 5 free refills if i bought the cylinder from them. At $5 a refill, the cylinders come out free! The only other thing i bought was the UP-Aqua glass diffuser on ebay new for $9 shipped.

So the co2 setup can run you (drum roll please...): roughly $114! Not bad IMO..


----------



## ramen lover (Jun 22, 2012)

Brian_Cali77 said:


> You know i was exactly in your shoes too not too long ago. To save money i bought the Aquatek paintball regulator.. They used to be around $100, but they've dropped the price to $80 + free shipping (don't know for how long though) through their Ebay store. It comes with an electronic solenoid, co2 resistant tubing, a drop checker with integrated check valve. I bought the 20oz co2 cylinders for about 25 bucks. I found the same cylinders on Amazon for 17 bucks empty though. However, after calling around a bit, i decided to pay the higher price at a local paintball store because they offer 5 free refills if i bought the cylinder from them. At $5 a refill, the cylinders come out free! The only other thing i bought was the UP-Aqua glass diffuser on ebay new for $9 shipped.
> 
> So the co2 setup can run you (drum roll please...): roughly $114! Not bad IMO..


Wow very helpful info! I'll look into this setup with my tank too. Thx! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KatJack (Sep 13, 2012)

Awesome tank! Yet another I have to tell myself I don't need... I like that it's "Iwagumi inspired" as well. IMO, sometimes the straight-up Iwagumi style tanks can be kind of... "meh" lol. Nice rock/wood work too!
What's that spiky stem plant sort of back-right? I've been considering something like that for one of my tanks- it's super cool looking!
I just decided on an Aquatek set-up for CO2 also. Need to save some money right now, got a paintball tank for free, and they look pretty nice. Let us know how you like it down the road! 
Excited to see how it all fills out!


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks KatJack! The spiky stem plant in the back-right is pogostemon erectus. I appreciate the compliments on my tank setup. 

As for the Aquatek, I've only had it running for about 2 weeks (1 week in my other tank, 1 week in the GLA). So far, it's been trouble free but time will tell. Their full-size regulator has been out on the market for quite sometime and has excellent reviews. I just hope the paintball mini version lives up to that rep as well. I'll be honest, the GLA paintball regulators looks much nicer, but are also more expensive. At the price of one GLA, you can buy two Aquateks! LOL... So warranty isn't an issue if you look at it that way.


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Update... 7 days since planted 

Seems like the Finnex Ray 2 is doing a good job growing my red plants such as the ludwigia sp. red and the rotala colorata. It seems that the HC is doing well, although I haven't seen much pearling going on. Not sure if I'm doing something wrong or if it's still acclimating to being planted in a new aquarium (previous being in a pot for several weeks in 4w/gal). Some of the leaves on the pygmy chain sword turned a bit yellow so I removed them. I'm guess this is an acclimation thing as well--adjusting to new lighting, substrate, etc. Lastly, I planted a couple of more stems of p. errectus. My plan is to cover the equipment when they grow taller... 

Oh... and I added a female betta to help keep the seeded filter media alive and keep my tank cycled. I'm really diggin' her vibrant deep color red. It contrasts well with the green plants and compliments my ludwigia red and r. colorata. 

Here's some pics... (I'm a picture heavy type of guy, although I'm a bit too lazy to bust out the DSLR):


----------



## KenRC51 (Oct 13, 2011)

Brian_Cali77 said:


> Update... 7 days since planted
> 
> Seems like the Finnex Ray 2 is doing a good job growing my red plants such as the ludwigia sp. red and the rotala colorata. It seems that the HC is doing well, although I haven't seen much pearling going on. Not sure if I'm doing something wrong or if it's still acclimating to being planted in a new aquarium (previous being in a pot for several weeks in 4w/gal). Some of the leaves on the pygmy chain sword turned a bit yellow so I removed them. I'm guess this is an acclimation thing as well--adjusting to new lighting, substrate, etc. Lastly, I planted a couple of more stems of p. errectus. My plan is to cover the equipment when they grow taller...
> 
> ...



Wow really nice!!! I'm going to try your method of hanging the light with the rope wire and the Ikea bracket. Except I'm gonna get a board to put on top of the bracket to make a shelf for fish food, and etc...


----------



## KFryman (Sep 4, 2012)

Tank has come along great! I think that grassy plant is too tall to be a pygmy chain sword.


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah that's a good idea. I thought about buying the board too to make it a shelf, but decided not to because it would take away from my wall art. Anyway, if you anticipate putting anything on the shelf that might be heavier than fish food, you should probably use wall anchors as well--just a suggestion. LMK how it comes along.


----------



## KenRC51 (Oct 13, 2011)

Brian_Cali77 said:


> Yeah that's a good idea. I thought about buying the board too to make it a shelf, but decided not to because it would take away from my wall art. Anyway, if you anticipate putting anything on the shelf that might be heavier than fish food, you should probably use wall anchors as well--just a suggestion. LMK how it comes along.


Thanks, I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

KFryman said:


> Tank has come along great! I think that grassy plant is too tall to be a pygmy chain sword.


Well the guys at the LFS assured me that it was E. tenellus. I've read and was told by another (more knowledgeable member than myself) that it can grow tall when less light is available. Probably that's why it was in the very back of the display tank at the LFS, while other E. tenellus in the mid to foreground was much more compact in growth. Check out this article..
http://www.aquatic-gardeners.org/Chainswords-NeilFrank.htm

I think with the lighting I have now, however, that the longer blades might die off, which will leave me with a shorter plant. I'm not sure if this is what I want, so I'm contemplating on switching it out for a taller variety of DHG (eleocharis acicularis). My concern with that though is that I didn't put any plastic dividers in the substrate and the DHG might spread -- which I've also read that E. aciscularis is the 'master of invasiveness'... LOL


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Well... instead of just doing a photo shoot update, I decided to bust out the old digital camcorder for a quick video. Nothing special... I was just bored. Note: Just hit the 'mute' if you're not in to electro music...LOL

Anyway, the growth is pretty good with the Finnex Ray 2. I had to cut off some roots from the rotala because it was starting to grow sideways instead of up. I'm assuming it might have something to do with the current. The ludwigia red is growing pretty tall and the flame moss, well... is starting to look like "flame" with its vertical wavy growth. HC is creeping along and spreading slowly but surely. Pretty neat I must say! I am getting some green spot algae on the glass and rocks, and just a tiny bit of diatoms in just one area of the substrate by the branch. I scraped off as much GSA and diatoms as I could. I also reduced the photo period by an hour, upped the excel, and upped the co2 an extra bubble per sec. But overall, looking good 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8MnlAov5cx4&list=UUEYpWs0oD3XU-ETcpKSVsbQ&index=1&feature=plcp


----------



## KenRC51 (Oct 13, 2011)

Very nice Brian!! Are you using any fert? So you setup has been up for about 2 week right? Have you noticed PSI drop in your Co2 tank? Looks like your output is 2-3 bubbles per second.


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Ken... I've been dosing Seachem Flourish and Excel. For iron and potash, I've been using API leaf zone. When these liquids run out, I plan to mix the dry ferts and start dosing per EI or PPS-Pro (still don't know too much about either, been lazy to learn). 

The PSI has hardly dropped on my regulator. It's registering 1000 psi right now. It seems like at this rate, the 20oz paintball tank should last a pretty good amount of time.


----------



## Mike00726 (May 23, 2011)

Looks great. Just bought the same light and tank, using the Finnex 360 for filtration though.


----------



## KFryman (Sep 4, 2012)

How do you like the Aquatek Paintball regulator? Planning on getting it.

I like the scape on your tank, I like the height that you have as well.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

very nice color combinations with your plants. well done


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

@Mike00726 - Thank you! Great taste in lighting and tank. I'm really pleased with my purchases. I was going to get the Finnex 360 as well, but decided on the Fluval 106 because of the flow control and the ability to place the canister way below the tank, unlike the PX-360's limit of 2ft I believe. Anyway, I'd love to see your setup when you get things going... LMK when its up.

@KFryman - Thanks! I really like the Aquatek regulator. It hasn't done anything for me to dislike it. Compared to comparable regulators out there, the Aquatek is really a good value! I just hope it last long since I've only had it for about a month now. 

@tylergvolk - Thanks for the compliment! I'll be updating soon w/ pics. I've been getting some pretty good growth and the HC is carpeting in nicely.


----------



## Mike00726 (May 23, 2011)

Would you recommend hanging the light instead of attaching it to the tank?


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

looking really good, your betta girl compliments the tank really well, I bet she is really happy in that tank


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Swet setup, all the colors look great.


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Mike00726 said:


> Would you recommend hanging the light instead of attaching it to the tank?



Definitely hang. The lighting might be too intense sitting on the rim. I was getting some major hair algae and GSA, despite my light being suspended. I hope you're running co2.


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks Andrew and Green Flash!


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

*Week 3 Update* (23 days since planted):

Wow!!! I was away for like 6 days and I came home to this today:









Things were getting a little hairy around here! LOL

Well it's been over 3 weeks since I planted. With the exception of some hair algae, everything is moving along pretty nice. The Ludwigia sp. Red has grown pretty long so I snipped the stems and replanted them to thicken the red bush. The pygmy chain swords were shooting runners trying to invade other areas, so I snipped them off and uprooted them. Too bad I'm losing all the tall blades on the PCS which are getting replaced with smaller compact growth. 

To remove the hair algae I used a toothbrush and gently brushed it off the plants. I twirled as much of it as I can to take it out in clumps. I then used some tweezers to pull away the algae that was hard to get to. Lastly, I spot treated with h202 and did a PWC, in which I gave my tank a nice healthy dose of Excel. 


Here's my tank from *day 1* to show a contrast of what 3 weeks of growth looks like:









And the tank as it is *today* with most of the algae removed 









Here's a close up of the HC, carpeting in better than anticipated... Who's needs DSM anyway??? haha:









And some more pics for the heck of it 



























Thanks for stopping in and reading!!! :flick:


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Such a great looking tank! Loving the photos!


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks bitFUUL. I checked out your signature links and you got some nice tanks as well. You have quite the operation under the 'grow' link. And the whole mango dither fruit comments was hilarious on the 12L. I really wanted to grab a 12L from GLA but too bad they're all sold out now.


----------



## beedee (Jul 1, 2010)

Wow, great photos and i love the variety of color you got going on in there! That hair algae almost looks pretty in a weird way, it was so flowy! haha.


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Does the sand move around much?


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks beedee! I'm just glad it wasn't too difficult to remove. 

@Green_Flash - the sand hardly moves. If anything, the stratum substrate rolls off the slopes a bit on to the sand. I just take my tweezers and pick them back up to drop on the slopes. I just have to take care in pouring water back in on my PWC's to not disturb the substrate.


----------



## wetbizquit (Jul 9, 2006)

this looks amazing! good work and nice setup, totally wallpaper worthy


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks wetbizquit... I noticed that you started a wallpaper thread.. I think I just might make a wallpaper out of it for fun. But since this is my first iwagumi-style tank, I haven't really named it... I've never named any of my tanks but that seems to be the trend here on TPT... Any of you guys have suggestions for a name of my tank? LOL... 

A silly name like "Hodgepodge Paradise" comes to mind.. Since it's a mix of flora and not really adhering to true iwagumi principles of like 1 or 2 species of flora (i.e. DHG and HC). That might be too corny so I don't want to over-think it nor do I want a name that sounds too serious. 

Help get creative here... TY!


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Ahhh... I think I got it... I looked up Cove because of my little corner of sand and saw "A Sheltered Nook" as a synonym. I think that fits since it has a nook between the rock and it is "sheltered" in my office... Dang, I think I'm over-thinking this.. but I'll roll with that for now. It's Iwagumi Deconstructed


----------



## loucas6290 (Apr 26, 2012)

what is the exact length of the light fixture? im really interested but my tank is the 18" long and i want to know how it would fit


----------



## jnaz (Apr 12, 2009)

That HC really took off. The tank is coming along nicely.


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

@loucas - the fixture is 16"... You can get the 24" version or if you get the 16" you'll have to hang the fixture as the docking legs will not extend that far. But they'll definitely slide inward so the 24" might be good. I look at this with a couple of negatives either way (which aren't that bad)... if you go 16" and hang it, you might not get good lighting on the ends of your tank. If you got 24" and place it on top, you might have extra light spilling over on the sides... not sure though? 

Archaea Slim-Pro makes a 17" fixture (just one inch shy of your tank's length). I'm not sure if the docking legs can be pulled out just enough to make up that 1/2 inch on each end. Worth taking a look... http://www.adana-usa.com/index.php?...ducts_id=749&zenid=unkb4rvfcej9nm9nn18k5n8k15

@jnaz - Thanks for the compliment! This was my first attempt at HC and I'm really glad it's carpeting in. I've noticed in my research that the preferred trend is to use the DSM. However, to me it was just tooooo boring so I hoped for the best and I'm quite happy that I opted to grow it submersed.


----------



## beedee (Jul 1, 2010)

The last time I started growing HC, I did a DSM for about a month, mainly to get the roots really rooted, I flooded it after 31 days....I noticed it seemed to really take off after flooding it. Looks like yours is doing that as well, very good stuff!


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Beedee... I was really concerned too about the HC just uprooting from the Stratum substrate since I didn't do a DSM. I did get a few very small floaters within the first few days but I just replanted them with no issues. I took great care when flooding the tank to not disturb the substrate and the ability to reduce the flow on the Fluval 106 all helped a great deal I think.


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Small update...

Anyway... got my heater in the mail today. It's a Hydor Theo 25w. I'm confident that I'll be able to conceal in the the back-right by laying it down horizontal to the substrate. If all goes well and thanks to some plants providing the cover, you won't be able to notice it's there. Just wanted to take a pic to show its size in relation to the GLA 36-L. I will be working on covering the filter intake strainer with some netting and installing the heater tonight. Going to place an order for Red Rili Shrimp in a day or two.


----------



## HunterX (May 19, 2012)

Wow I really love your tank. Very nice job. I must say that your video was done very well. Nice camera work and editing. You really tied the footage together well. (Hands Clapping)

How is the regulator doing? I have a 46g Bow Front that I think it would work well on. I have a regulator on it now but it doesn't hold it's bubble rate very well and it doesn't have solenoid. Pain in the butt to say the least. 

Have you had the Pogostemon erectus before? I have some in my 55. I ei dose and have CO2 in it. That plant grows amazingly in my tank. Super green and super think. It may just be the photo, but it looks a little yellow in your tank. 

Tank is looking great! Can't wait for more updates.


----------



## HunterX (May 19, 2012)

Oh and let me know when you're ready to get rid of some that red ludwigia. I'd love to take some off your hangs!


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks Hunter on the compliments! The Aquatek regulator is still running strong. It's been actually running 24/7 since I planted the tank. I'll probably start using the solenoid valve timed with my photo-period when the first paintball tank runs out. 

I think for the 46g bowfront, you should probably get the full sized Aquatek regulator and a 5lbs or 10lbs cylinder. I think the paintball might run out too fast on you.

The P. Erectus certainly grows like a beast, given the right conditions. I think it just looks a bit yellow because of the lighting and the way the pic was taken.

Here's a pic of it with the fixture light on.









As for the Ludwigia Red... I'll let you know. You have any good plants to trade? I'm interested in some P. Helferi (Downoi)... got any by any chance? LOL


----------



## HunterX (May 19, 2012)

That picture looks much better. Looking gooood!

Sorry I do not have any Downoi.


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

*Update time: Hit the 1+ Month mark...* 

I've been getting some yellow spots in the HC. I believe it to either be a nitrate or iron deficiency problem... I'll look in to trying to address that or start a more comprehensive fertilizing regimen (i.e. EI or PPS-Pro). For the meantime, I added a heft dose of API Leaf Zone for Iron and Potash. 

I added in the Hydor Theo heater in the back right corner. Thanks to my wannabe (black) lily pipes, the heater looks almost non-existent. I think in the early part of next year, I'll get the Cal Aqua Nano Pipes.. Anyway, the Pogostemon Erectus has grown pretty tall as I planned. My goal is to have it block my view of the filter equipment and heater. I think I'll be trimming the Ludwigia sp. Red and the Rotala Colorata soon to give it more of a bushy look. 

Looks like it's all starting to come together nicely. Just need to order some shrimp already! LOL

It's been over a month since the initial planting... and here's how the tank looks today 



















And... *FLAME ON!!!*


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

*Update:* *Dry Ferts Mixed - PPS-Pro Lets Go! *

So I finally mixed the ferts (only 250ml each for now). After getting some advice from some people, it was determined that I do not have to mix in MgSO4 in the macros--despite seeing that in the PPS-Pro recipe calculator. I suppose the Magnesium sulfate would be needed if your tank is filled with just RO/DI water or your tap is really soft. In Arizona, the tap is quite the opposite and I don't think it gets any harder than our tap. I don't have a test kit for GH and KH but I googled up the water quality from the city and I can see that Magnesium is plentiful in the city water. So I'm going to start doing a 50/50 mix of tap and RO/DI water in my PWC's moving forward--I need to get this tank ready for shrimp 

So I was a little bored and created some labels for my dispenser bottles 

More pics...


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

wow cool, could you PM me those designs? they look great!


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

PM me your email address so I can attach the file. Are you dosing PPS-Pro too?


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Brian_Cali77 said:


> PM me your email address so I can attach the file. Are you dosing PPS-Pro too?



Sweet design, hit me with the design too! (or post it, I'm sure people would love it)


----------



## Barbgirl (Feb 24, 2012)

Flame moss is looking awesome!! Love how it acts as kind of a divider between plant colors.


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Brian_Cali77 said:


> PM me your email address so I can attach the file. Are you dosing PPS-Pro too?



thank you!


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I really like how the flame moss is growing in on the manzanita branch. You're right Barbgirl, it does create a nice divide between colors and textures.


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

ya the flame moss is a great effect on your driftwood arrangement


----------



## chou (Feb 23, 2012)

awesome lookin' tank!


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks Andrewss and Chou!!!

*Update: 11/17/12 - The Red Rili Shrimp have arrived! *

Well I went away for a few days and when I arrived home with a bag of 10 juvie Red Rili Shrimp (Neocaridina heteropoda var. Rili) my tank was out of whack again! Hair algae had grown super long, my HC had some hair algae, GSA on the glass here and there, and some of my Staurogyne Repens looked to be melting.... So as I was slowly acclimating my shrimp in a bowl, I went to work on my tank. I manually removed all the algae I could and spot treated with H2O2 what little was left. I then did a 50% PWC with RO water and dosed my ferts accordingly. 

Here's my little work area and the shrimp acclimating... I feel like some sort of an aquatic surgeon with all my tools ...LOL









Some close-ups of the shrimp after introducing them to the tank:


















I also ordered an el cheapo Glass Drop Checker from ebay for $10 shipped. I was worried it was going to look super cheap with thin glass... but to my surprise, it's pretty nice considering the price. :brows:









And my normal compliment of pics of my tank in its current state from various angles (sorry I'm a very visual person... so my posts and threads are usually picture heavy)... Couple of notes: My HC looks to be bouncing back now that I've implemented the PPS-Pro dosing method. It still has some spots that were damaged from prior. But hopefully if all goes well, my HC will fill in those areas with new growth. Lastly, I'm pretty happy with how my Pogostemon Erectus grew in the right. They're pretty tall now and provide some concealment with the equipment in the back. 










I need to trim the Ludwigia sp. Red. I "might" be getting a new 36g bow front tank so I'm letting some stems grow long so that I can use them in the new setup. 


















*Thanks for reading *


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

So what's been going on with the tank?


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Hey bitFUUL... Well since you ask, might as well do an update 

*UPDATE... 12/15/12*

My tank is a mess right now IMO... I managed to clear out and control some Hair Algae I was experiencing, only to make way for a new and more resilient algae! This stuff is much harder to remove than the hair algae was...I think the algae that I have is *Spirogyra Algae*. 

Here are some pics... please let me know if I'm correct and if you guys have dealt with it effectively. I need some advice and to formulate a plan of attack!!! It's going to be my next battle! 

Pics:

















On another note... my Flame Moss is growing out of control. I'm going to have to trim it down and remove some. It's practically shading a lot of my plants below and as a result, I have some bare spots. My Ludwigia sp. Red's leaves all fell off the bottom part of the stems. It's just not looking as nice as it was. I'd like to start selling some Flame Moss... what's the best way to remove the stuff and sell them? I'm thinking of getting some mesh and cutting them in to 2x2 squares.. Have them grown on there a bit and sell them off that way... Anyone have experience with that? 

FTS... 









I also removed the Pogostemon Erectus in the back right. I'm planning on the getting the lily pipes soon so I won't be needing its services in concealing the equipment... Now my tank is looking pretty bad IMO.

On the bright side... I managed to FINALLY score a crown (with a side shoot forming) of Pogostemon Helferi (Downoi)... Hopefully this plant does well for me and fills in that area 










Please let me know about the algae problem and how to sell moss (or the best way to section pieces off).... Thanks for reading


----------



## AUvet14 (Apr 11, 2011)

Yup. that's what it looks like. Very difficult to get rid of. I just rid my tank of this. You need to quarantine your shrimp. API AlgaeFix will kill this but it will also kill your shirmp. I quarantined mine in an unused 10 gallon with only a heater, Aquaclear filter, and a piece of wood and a few of the old plastic plant decorations I had. It's pretty effective against spirogyra and doesn't require a ton of labor.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

AUvet14 said:


> Yup. that's what it looks like. Very difficult to get rid of. I just rid my tank of this. You need to quarantine your shrimp. API AlgaeFix will kill this but it will also kill your shirmp. I quarantined mine in an unused 10 gallon with only a heater, Aquaclear filter, and a piece of wood and a few of the old plastic plant decorations I had. It's pretty effective against spirogyra and doesn't require a ton of labor.


Thanks for this note. Ever since I got a batch of plants with this spore on it, I've been fighting it little by little. It gets in every tank because I seed my tanks using filter media from the previous tank. 


MABJ's iDevice used for this message


----------



## AUvet14 (Apr 11, 2011)

MABJ said:


> Thanks for this note. Ever since I got a batch of plants with this spore on it, I've been fighting it little by little. It gets in every tank because I seed my tanks using filter media from the previous tank.
> 
> 
> MABJ's iDevice used for this message


No problem. It's a major pain in the butt. Tom Barr recommended AlgaeFix after my initial attempt at eradication failed.


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Is the AlgaeFix safe for the moss too? I'd hate to lose such nice and healthy flame moss.


----------



## AUvet14 (Apr 11, 2011)

Brian_Cali77 said:


> Is the AlgaeFix safe for the moss too? I'd hate to lose such nice and healthy flame moss.


Yeah. It's safe for the moss. It didn't affect my fissidens at all. Here's a thread you can read up on about algaefix and moss: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=197452

I read through that to make sure it was safe before I used it. It killed the algae but didn't have any noticeable effect on any of the plants or the fish. According to Tom Barr's experience, it will kill inverts, so it's best to try to remove them for the duration of treatment.

Excel, on the other hand will kill at least some mosses. I know it nearly wiped out my fissidens a few months ago.


----------



## AUvet14 (Apr 11, 2011)

Btw, I love all the pics. I'm a very visual person as well so my journal threads tend to include a bunch of pics too. Glad I'm not the only one. Lol. I don't like reading comments and discussion on something I can't see.  Pics are always helpful, at least IMO.


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

*Update* - It's been about 4 months since planted!

Well... I managed to get the algae under control for the most part. There's still some left but not much. I didn't resort to chemical warfare... I just did some good old fashion scrubbing and adjustments to photoperiod / co2 levels, etc. The FLAME MOSS has pretty much taken over this tank. I've been tempted to trim it back down but it looks so healthy and I know a bunch of folks might need some (got a list already going), so I figured I'd let it grow out some more. 

Secondly, I finally placed an order for the* glass lily pipes*! I'll finally get this tank looking the way I want to soon. Now I'm just waiting for this Rili Shrimp to breed already so I can get some CPD's in here! 

Here's some pics in its current state... Forget calling this tank anything else other than a "*FLAME MOSS TANK*" ....LOL :blink:




























*Wow*... and to think the Flame Moss started as this not too far back!!!








[/QUOTE]


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh... AND *FINALLY*, got my Cal Aqua Fluxus 13mm Lily Pipes 



















Went to the hardware store today for some 1/2 ID (5/8" OD) clear vinyl tubing to fit the Fluval 106 and these 13mm lily pipes... After install comes some serious manicuring of my scape... Let the labor of love begin!


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

*UPDATE *(PICTURE HEAVY POST... you've been warned! LOL) - 
*CAL AQUA Fluxus Lily Pipes - 13mm / INSTALLED!*

*FINALLY*.... I got my Lily Pipes and got them installed. :brows: Sorry in advance for the LOOOONG post. I feel that I reached a milestone in this build and it deserves a little extra of everything (words/pics).. 

(Feel free to skip this section below about my _rationale_ in equipment selection if you just want THE PICS)

*Extra FLUFF starts here... *
So after some searching around online, asking questions, I got the right clear tubing and the right lily pipes to fit the GLA 36-L with my Fluval 106. This was sort of a tough one so I hope that it will serve to help others who might follow the same path as I did. 

What I found in my research prior to entering the rimless ADA-like arena of planted tanks, is that most hobbyist tend to go with the Eheim Classic Canister line as their main choice of filtration to follow the Mr. Takashi Amano tradition. Although Eheims are tried-and-true and work great (from the reviews I read), I wasn't too pleased with its, (IMO) to put it so lightly, antiquated design (hence the _"classic"_ in classic canister)... First of all, there's no flow control and if you wanted to throttle the flow rate down, you had to put a spray bar or close up the quick-disconnects a bit - but the latter could harm the motor and shorten the lifespan. This could be problematic in a nano tank depending on what you're trying to house in there, like a Betta who wouldn't appreciate a strong current for instance. Further, there's no self-priming feature and all the media is stacked and not separated which can make it cumbersome to access. Yes I know, some can argue that it's a great feature because there would be little bypass of the media. But to me, the cons outweigh the pros and I was looking for more. Well, I get everything I wanted in my criteria and more from the Fluval 106 and I'm happy with my selection. 

I've only had the Fluval 106 for about 5 1/2 months now, but I love it! The 106 is super quiet (even so it's in the open under my office desk), has flow control, has an modular design for easy access to media for customization, and a self priming handle... and to top it off, it comes competitively priced (lower than most Eheim models). So when I wanted to add the lily pipes, the problem is, since this isn't the most "popular" option for ADA-style tanks (partly because it's newer and the whole culture behind having to have "ADA this and Eheim that," there's little info floating around) it was hard to find the right sized Clear Vinyl Tubing to fit the Aqua-stops on the 106 and to fit the 13mm lily pipes. Well perhaps that trend will change (or not) but this is for those who are looking to implement the 106 with 13mm lily pipes as I did. 

* Extra FLUFF Ends here... *​

I got 10' of Clear Vinyl Tubing (*1/2" ID & 5/8" OD*) at Home Depot for less than $5.










Let me tell you, it was SUPER Tough to get it on the Aqua Stops of the Fluval 106. I had to run HOT water on them and really force them on there.. But sure enough, they fit and form a tight seal! I performed the same steps when attaching them to the lily pipes with little effort. 









Now for the Picture Heavy part... :biggrin:

_Note: First 4 pics are taken with my GS2 phone. With the exception of cropping/resize, there's very little if any post-photo alterations. The pictures below the first 4 are taken with a DSLR with a custom white-balance setting. Again, no post-photo alterations other than resize & cropping. _





































DSLR pics (experimenting since I'm new to photography).... 




























Thanks for stopping by everyone!


----------



## AUvet14 (Apr 11, 2011)

Dang dude! Looking nice.  Looks like you need to hack back that flame moss. I just got my HC planted in mine and I'm gonna dry start it for maybe 2-3 weeks, depending on how quickly it roots, before I flood it. It looks like you got the algae issues under control. That's nice to hear


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks! Yeah the flame moss needs a major trim. I want to sell some off but since I don't have heat packs, I'm just waiting till slightly warmer temps.. got a few people that hit me up for some. But for now, I don't mind its afro-rockstar look.. I mean it looks super healthy.. haha

As for the algae, things have seemed to balance out. There's a little here and there but nothing too bad. Glad I didn't resort to chemical warfare and used some patience instead.. LOL


----------



## AUvet14 (Apr 11, 2011)

Yeah. That was probably the better option  Stuff is looking good now though. Can't wait to flood mine and see it with plants, glass pipes, and all.


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

I believe one of my Rili Shrimp has formed a saddle! This is my first attempt at shrimp so I'm excited at the prospect of them breeding! FINALLY (keeping my fingers crossed)!


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

*Big shout-outs to h4n - Excellent Filter Guard! *

So I've added Tangerine Tigers to my tank about a week ago. 2 of the females are already berried! The Tangerine Tigers have acclimated well. No deaths and found some molting going on. Just picked up this product called Remineraliz -P by Brightwell to reconstitute RO water for my future PWC's. 

Here's some close up shots of my inverts. 




















With the female Rili showing a saddle as well, it was apparent that I needed to make these Cal Aqua pipes shrimp-proof... 

So I did a little diggin' around and found h4n here on TPT that makes some pretty quality looking filter guards... It was cheaper than the Gush filter guards, and specified some pretty impressive materials that it should last... 

Here's the description:
*SS - T-316 Stainless steel wire mesh ( higher level of corrosion resistance than that offered by T-304 Stainless Steel Wire Mesh)

Rubber - Marine grade tubing (wont deteriorate)

Seam - Seam is folded into each other which takes a bit of time to get perfect. Folding the seam won't letting anything get sucked thru the seam part~!!!​*​
Well for $10.50 shipped, I thought this was worth a shot. So the filter guard arrived today with some shrimp spinach tabs (also from h4n)... My initial impression = IMPRESSED! 









Here's how it looks on the 13mm pipes:









And the shrimp immediately going after the dried spinach tabs I received with my filter guard


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

*Re: GLA 6g Rimless 36-L - My First Iwagumi Inspired Scape Journal*

Looking good!
It looks nice and sleek in there.

I'm glad they liked the sample spinach.

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## ad3hybrid (Dec 11, 2011)

Awesome! really love this tank!:thumbsup:


----------



## Yankee (Jan 12, 2013)

Very nice set up! I think it's crazy how fast algae grows in your tank! It probably means your plants are flying through your nutrients and when they get starved for a few days the algae shows up to take the light they're not using at the moment. Your dosing is spot on for your plant load!


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the comments!


----------



## jrlyons21 (Feb 3, 2013)

This tank is inspirational. Where are these GLA tanks coming from? I can't find them on their website?


----------



## Mike00726 (May 23, 2011)

They had a few left, but I think they are all sold out now. Making room for their new inventory. 
I picked one up.


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks JR, glad it inspires you!

Yeah I'm wondering when GLA will restock. It's been quite some time now.


----------



## chrispowell (Jan 23, 2013)

Tank looks very very nice! love the attension to detail! Keep the pics coming!!! :smile:


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Nice updates, it is looking great, nice new shrimp!


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks Chris & Green_Flash! I still have some work to do with this tank... 

I'll be hacking away at that Flame Moss soon to get this tank back to its former glory 
It needs that balance of color and not be so dominated by the flame moss... So if anyone is interested, you'll soon be seeing some "FS: Flame Moss" in the buy/sell section. I won't have heat packs so minding your weather is a must. 

Not too far back it used to look like this:









Now it's this


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

*Update - FLAME MOSS hair cut! *

Well I finally gave in and decided to give my Flame Moss a major trim! With 2 berried Tangerine Tigers and 1 saddled Rili, I decided I needed to do it sooner than later in case little shrimplets are in the moss. 

At first I cut the flame moss on the Manzanita, but since the FM was so long, it browned a bit at the base. So I decided to just pull it all off, cut off all the browned FM and re-tie some on the branches. Anyway, I think the FM grows pretty fast in the conditions in this tank. 

_Note: I now have a TON of Flame Moss to sell. PM if you're interested in some and if it's not too cold where you live since I don't have heat packs. _​
So here it is... some pics  

*Before* Picture:









and *After* Picture:









The huge ball of flame moss... it's much bigger, I squeezed it together. 









And it's holding box (floating breeder box) in my 10g Dwarf Puffer Tank.


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

*Update* - *Post-Flame Moss Haircut Part 2 *

Well I went to the LFS and traded some Flame Moss for some flora. They had some Rotala Macrandra but the specimens they had didn't look so good. They had some holes in the leaves and only a slight pinkish red on their tops, perhaps they were going through some deficiencies. They didn't look anything like the deep red pics I've been seeing online. Knowing that this particular LFS has some of the most beautiful plants that are well kept, coupled with the difficulty I read on R. Macrandra, I decided to skip that plant, thinking I might not do any better than the LFS. 

So I decided on some Alternanthera reineckii 'rosaefolia' instead. I also picked up a stem of Blyxa Japonica. 

Now for the changes... I moved all the R. Colorata to the center to create a more dense bush. I then planted the A. Reineckii on the right and the B. Japonica on the left. I removed the Anubias Petite and moved one stone. I also did some painstaking and very tedious removal of some fluval stratum my shrimp just love to move to the sandy nook area. 

So seriously, I really wish I didn't name this thread "iwagumi" inspired because it has evolved to be a fusion of iwagumi, dutch, and nature scape... who knows what to call it? :hihi:

Without further ado... I'll stop my yappin' and get with the pics already  





































And a berried TT hangin' out with a Red Rili on my majorly trimmed and retied Flame Moss.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

*GLA 6g Rimless 36-L - My First Iwagumi Inspired Scape Journal*

Ill call it picturesque. I'll call it accomplished.

I just think it is something beautiful to be proud of. 

Kudos.

On another note. You might like a micro moss on those branches. Like mini Xmas. Pretty easy to take care of. More compact.


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

Nice work! the tank is looking wicked!


----------



## Msheresy (Oct 3, 2012)

*GLA 6g Rimless 36-L - My First Iwagumi Inspired Scape Journal*

This is really beautiful!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AUvet14 (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: GLA 6g Rimless 36-L - My First Iwagumi Inspired Scape Journal*

Macrandra isn't too bad as long as you've got your CO2 up and keep up with frets. Personally, I think it's the prettiest plant out there when it's healthy and pearling. A. reineckii is a good choice as well, though the leaves will get quite a bit bigger and it gets much bushier than r. macrandra. Blyxa japonica is another on of my faves (i'm sure you can tell from my tanks, lol). That's a pretty small plant right now though. Give it a few weeks and it should start filling out nicely. I like what you're doing with this. It's unique and well done. 

Sent from my HTC One S


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the comments and kind words!

@Rusty - i recall you mentioning that your R. Macrandra died. Did you get more? I wasn't sure whether or not to take a chance on the crappy looking specimen my lfs had.


----------



## AUvet14 (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: GLA 6g Rimless 36-L - My First Iwagumi Inspired Scape Journal*



Brian_Cali77 said:


> Thanks everyone for the comments and kind words!
> 
> @Rusty - i recall you mentioning that your R. Macrandra died. Did you get more? I wasn't sure whether or not to take a chance on the crappy looking specimen my lfs had.


Yeah, my r. Macrandra did die back after my CO2 levels dropped over the holidays while I was gone. I got more a couple weeks ago though on a multi-plant trade with another member. Lol. As long as you meet its needs, it should do fine, but if you don't catch problems early on, it apparently melts away pretty quickly. I was able to revive one of the original stems though, so it didn't ALL die. Once I fixed the CO2 levels, it started making a comeback.

Sent from my HTC One S


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Those TT's are beautiful!


----------



## ophiophagus (Mar 5, 2012)

nice looking scape


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks for the comments guys! 

Caught a baby TT with the macro lens attachment on the SLR...


----------



## allknighter (Feb 26, 2010)

Great Tank! I wonder if you think the Finnex is enough for a high tech, 12G Mr. Aqua tank? Is there any hesitation you would have in recommending this fixture?

Your tank coloration looks great and I'm really impressed with how many species you manage to cram in there (and keep healthy)!


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks allnighter! Yeah I think on a 12G-Long Mr. Aqua that Ray II is more than adequate. In fact, you might even have to suspend the fixture some in order to avoid algae problems. 

Here's a buddy in another forum with his 12L and the Ray 2. 
http://www.aquariumadvice.com/forums/f24/bills-12-long-a-rimless-iwagumi-build-245082.html


----------



## gnod (Mar 24, 2011)

i love your tank! really nice set up and gear also.

on a side note, are you the author of your photo icon? I've seen that kind of work before..would be cool if you were the original author!


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks Gnod! I wish the art was by me... really cool art IMO. Plus I'm a sci-fi fan so it's a double plus... anyway, the artwork is called Polygon Heroes by James Reid.


----------



## aluka (Feb 2, 2013)

wow thats so pretty!, good job!


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks aluka!
Update...

The flame moss is growing back to its former glory! I removed the shrimp and temporarily placed them in a small cube tank I had sitting around in preperation for their new home in the ADA tank. I moved the dwarf puffers to this GLA tank since I'm selling the 10g halfmoon they were once in. Need to make room for the GF's ADA 60-F so we're playing musical tanks :lol:. 

Anyway, I removed the A. reinikii and replaced it with the Ludwigia sp. Red. It's growing in nicely in the back right corner. The Blyxa Japonica I placed in the back left is getting larger and appears to be thriving. I think I see smaller side shoots so I might be able to separate some babies soon. I added a small amount of Subwassertang behind the big stone -- didn't know what else to do with it. 

I started with 1 Downoi, I now have 4 crowns... a 5th on the way. It's weird because the original crown I purchased is the only one producing baby plants. I wonder why the 2 others that are almost as large aren't? One more thing, my largest crown of Downoi (which was the original one I bought), used to be big... I determined that the shrimp were eating my Downoi because now that they are removed, I don't see any more dead leaves with tiny holes in it... :facepalm:

Excuse the algae and gunk in the lily pipes, I've been lazy to clean them! 

Well too much text again without pics :facepalm:... so here they are:



















And a pic of the puffers my lovely GF took with her DSLR


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

*Update Time!!! *

This tank, from these last pictures posted above, went down hill... 2 of the 3 dwarf puffers got sucked up against the intake of the lily pipes and died. I moved my single dwarf puffer to another tank. I almost tore this tank down but decided to keep it going... so I practically ripped out a lot of stuff and did a major cleaning... siphoned out a lot of mulm. Bleach dipped all the stones... and re-planted. Also....

My GF, who I live with, got an ADA 60-F so I moved my Fluval 106 and Cal Aqua Lily Pipes to that tank (you can view that ADA 60-F Journal HERE)... Anyway, I added an Aqua Clear 20 to this tank with a sponge pre-filter and decided to go with a micro/nano fish tank...

I have since added 4 pygmy cories, 4 CPD's, 2 Scarlet Badis, and 2 Otos.... Plants are growing back  While the ADA 60-F sits across this tank and has stolen the thunder (so to speak) from this tank, I felt that it deserved to live on! So here are some pics  

*The tear down and major cleaning:*









*Starting to grow back:*









*Some new residents:*

















*More growth... HC started to come back!*









*Major trim... a little re-arranging.. and Scarlet Badis Added!*


































Last but not least... a quick YouTube Vid of the minor revised tank. I must say, I REALLY like these Scarlet Badis... kind of reminds of mini Cichlids, even so they're related to the Betta. Thanks for stopping by!


----------



## stonevs (Nov 5, 2012)

Any updates? I really like this tank!


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

How are the Scarlet Badis getting along with your CPDs and Corydoras pygmaeus?


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

stonevs said:


> Any updates? I really like this tank!


Well the updates were just posted... nothing new other than a little more growth. Thanks for the compliment. 




somewhatshocked said:


> How are the Scarlet Badis getting along with your CPDs and Corydoras pygmaeus?


All these nano fish are getting along just fine. Once in a while, I'll see the Scarlet Badis chasing the other one away... but nothing major. They're all just fun to watch and due to their tiny size, they help make my microcosm look big.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Great to hear.

Post more photos of the critters! 



Brian_Cali77 said:


> All these nano fish are getting along just fine. Once in a while, I'll see the Scarlet Badis chasing the other one away... but nothing major. They're all just fun to watch and due to their tiny size, they help make my microcosm look big.


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Here are some better pictures of my Scarlet Badis -- these were taken next to a Marimo Moss ball about the size of a golfball.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Coloration on them looks terrific!


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Re-Scape in the Works!!! *Say Goodbye to this scape*  

Well I had this tank/scape up for quite sometime... Now that I've had other builds to focus on, this little guy has been on the back-burner. I'm going to tear it down in the coming week or so. 

Let's just say the new scape is going to be like the grasslands of the African Serengeti! LOL

I also, added the Finnex Fugeray-R here. Going to repurpose the Ray 2 elsewhere. So far I like this little clip light. Goes well with having a HOB since I removed the lily pipes. I'm also diggin' the less intensity and red diodes in it. It's perfect for this little tank for a less than high-tech approach.  




























When I start the re-scape, I'll start a new thread. This thread will be retired... *Thank you all* for following along this journey! I really appreciated all the advice and feedback!


----------

